# Roland GX-24 "bad position" servo motor error?



## jangele84 (Apr 4, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but Im having the same problem with my Roland GX-24. It says "bad position" and It does not respond when sending the artwork from my computer. I already tried everything!! I've had it for two years already. I never had this problem before. I talked to the guys at Roland and they told me that I have to send it for repair. 
So what happened to your cutter, did you get it fixed? if so, how?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Servo Motor Error*

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t51283.html

I have used this model before and had the same error. If it continues to give you the same message, then you should probably send it in as the Roland tech suggested.


----------



## a1decals (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Servo Motor Error*

dont panic, reboot, reload, not sure what i did, but after turning off the cutter, and trying different usb ports i got it to clear.

i noticed this popped up after unplugging the cutter from ac. probably too many variables to consider. 

i just wanted to leave this note so that the next concerned business person who googles this problem doesnt have a stroke reading this thread.


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The Bad Position error is an error that will display when the Pinch Rollers are not positioned correctly. The wheels need to be positioned under the "white" areas on the front of the cutter (above the grit areas of the roller). The left pinch roller needs to be positioned under the longest "White area" to the left of the machine. The right pinch roller can be set under any of the other white areas. 

This should be the only cause for a "Bad Position" error.


----------

